# Lexmark X1150 via Samba Share



## Coolnat2004 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi, I recently got a Powerbook, and I need to print to my Lexmark X1150 printer downstairs that is connected and shared on a Windows PC. I can connect to the printer fine, but I can't get a working driver for it.

Some drivers will make the printer move its head once, but that is all. I tried getting the official driver from Lexmark, but their install app could not detect the printer on the samba share (windows share) and therefore canceled the install. The driver is still not listed in the OS X Printer Setup.

Please help! I am running OS X 10.4 BTW, if that makes a difference.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*Here is what I would recommend for a hardware based solution to your issue, what I have done since I have a few systems sharing one printer I purchased a Netgear PS101 print server and connected the printer directly to my router with its own IP address. I then was able to print to the printer using all systems including my Mac Mini which had me stumped for a couple of days. What I did to resolve my Mac Mini printing issue was: 
Add Printer
IP Printing
Printer Type: Socket/HP Jet Direct
Printer IP Address: ***.***.***.*** (your ip address here for printer)
Printer Model: Your printer model here.
Sorry its not a software based solution, but it works for me. Hope this helps.*


----------



## Coolnat2004 (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, I've considered this in the past (Especially since I dislike samba), but this printer is an all-in-one unit, and putting it on a hardware print server would disable the scanning fuctions of it.

Maybe there is some windows software that makes a similar print server? I'd prefer to not spend any more money because I already have to extend my WiFi range as it is.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*That is a tough one. One thing that comes to mind, under the printer sharing properties on the Dell, make sure everyone has permission to print, modify and delete print jobs it might help.*


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Coolnat2004 said:


> I tried getting the official driver from Lexmark, but their install app could not detect the printer on the samba share (windows share) and therefore canceled the install.


Have you tried to contact Lexmark, or view their knowledge-base? They have excellent support. It just may need to be configured differently


----------

